# Compiling port issues



## izaak86 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a Linux user and trying to migrate to freeBSD 8.1 release using the dvd1 image.  I have installed it successfully. And now in the process of compiling ports. Have updated ports too using portsnap.

The steps I did during installation is:
I installed the     
* base
* kernels | GENERIC 
* dict
* doc | en 
* games
* man
* src | All 
* ports 

Then I patch the system with:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
```

The problem is crashes happen very often during compiling of updating of various packages. I have used portupgrade, portmanager, and both these port-mngmt tools resulted in crashes during compiling.

I have also partitioned my 500GB disk like this :

/ = 5GB
/tmp = 10GB
/usr = 30GB
/usr/local = 20GB
/var = 50GB
/home = remaining

My hardware is Acer Aspire with AMD64 X2 5600+ processor, 3GB RAM DDR2, ATI Radeon HD4670, 500GB HDD Sata, 150 GB HDD Sata but the motherboard is stock. I just upgrade my PSU from 250W to 400W (Yes I had a problem with Power issues b4 and only realized it after 2years) I'm guessing that I have to upgrade my motherboard.

Is this a hardware problem? Or is this a faulty configuration either in partitioning or other low-level issues I'm not familiar with?

Thanks in advance.


----------

